# [SOLVED] TV Power adapter not getting power



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello,
I have had this memorex for about 5 years now. It is currently my second monitor. I turned the tv off last night everything was working fine, only to find today that it will not turn on. I checked the adapter or power box attached to the power cord and noticed the light was not on. I pulled it out and checked it with another outlet and got nothing.

does mean the tv is dead or just the power cord? is there anything i can do? I went to memorex.com and they don't offer support for this tv anymore. Do they sell power cords that would work with this tv?

power cord model
ads-60w-12
input ac~100-240v. 50/60 hz.
1.5a max
output: dc12v=5.0A


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: TV Power adapter not getting power*

Clavis,

Plug in your t.v to another outlet without the adapter and see if it turns on. Test the cord by doing an ohm test with a DVOM, if you get a reading the cord's OK. Then follow up by setting your meter to A/C volts to test for voltage coming out of the power adapter, make sure you reset the circuit breaker on the adapter (if equipped) before you do the test.


post back your findings.


----------



## Clavis (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: TV Power adapter not getting power*

solved: I was about 10 seconds away from buying a new cord, when I thought I should at least check to see if I have a cord I'm not using. Turns out the cord for my mini projector was a perfect fit. It's working great so far. Saved me a Saturday of frustration. Time to go bug the car audio people now.

Thank you for you time.


----------

